# Hydrofluoric acid leaks from Samsung factory, killing & injuring workers



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that Samsung has joined the big four they're getting the press treatment they deserve:



> Hydrofluoric acid was discharged from a Samsung Electronics Co. chip plant into the environment following a fatal leakage last month, police said Friday, in stark contrast to the company's earlier announcement that the situation had been contained.
> 
> Up to 10 liters of diluted hydrofluoric acid, a colorless acute poison that can damage the lungs and bones, and even affect the nervous system, leaked from one of the pipes at the main semiconductor plant in Hwaseong, 60 kilometers south of Seoul, on Jan. 28, killing one worker and injuring four others.


 
It's about time they had the same scrutiny Google, Facebook and Amazon are subjected too. Be interesting to see how well they hold up too.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2013)

Shocking stuff


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2013)

Ooo. Thanks to Netflix, I'm now fashionable enough to know that that's the stuff they dissolved corpses with in breaking bad. And which brought down Jesse's bathtub.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 16, 2013)

Hydorfluoric acid can dissolve glass, so if you have a bottle of it anywhere check it now, It may have escaped.


----------



## Supine (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to work in a factory that used hydroflouric acid. It was treated with lots of respect.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Hydorfluoric acid can dissolve glass, so if you have a bottle of it anywhere check it now, It may have escaped.


 

two epic cunts from my science tutor (gcse) old workplace dissolvd the boss's car windowscreen with a dose of the stuff. It was a bravura performance but foolhardy being as there were only two keyholders for the acid. They both were handed their cards. Probably my second favourite 'fuck you metal!' thing next to thermite


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> I used to work in a factory that used hydroflouric acid. It was treated with lots of respect.


 
Yep, not something you want to joke about really.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 18, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, not something you want to joke about really.



Don't make jokes about hydrofluoric acid???

I mean, I can't think of any good ones, but otherwise, why not?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 18, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, not something you want to joke about really.


 
pfft

Ethanoic acid and Hydrochloric acid meet in a bar. "Eyup," one says to the other. "Fancy going to that new club in town?"

"Oh no, not really," says Ethanoic acid. "It's a bit rough, isn't it? I'm only a weak acid I might get hurt."

"Don't worry," says Hydrochloric acid. "I'm a strong acid so I'll protect you."

So off they go to the club and are enjoying themselves when in strolls Sodium hydroxide and offers the acids out. "eep," says Hydrochloric acid and scuttles away out the fire exit. This leaves Ethanoic acid to face the music and he is well walloped. Afterwards, he drags himself out where he finds Hydrochloric acid hiding behind a wheelie bin. 

"I though you said you were a strong acid and would protect me?" he says.

"Yeah," says Hydrochloric acid, "but if I'd have tangled with that Sodium hydroxide I'd have been as-salt-ed..."


----------

